# "Fahrvergnügen"



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

or in this case ....."Feuerwehr Wagon"  (German Fire Response Unit)

The Restoration on the 66' Vw Bus complete!....





































JD~


----------



## tortadise (Jul 1, 2015)

Sweet. That's so awesome. I want one to Make a tort mobile out of.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> or in this case ....."Feuerwehr Wagon"  (German Fire Response Unit)
> 
> The Restoration on the 66' Vw Bus complete!....
> 
> ...


That's just awesome! 
Congrats on finally finishing it!


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 1, 2015)

vw lover? me to! me and my dad just about finished a 69 or 70 restore can't remember exact year, we've made it into a drag car still looks all original but it's FAST I'll have to get some pics and post em 

next im looking for a squareback


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks gang ....one of my other passions ..."restoring vintage vw's"...
This one was a concept I have had for many years ...just needed to find a clean panel bus to do it. I do 90% of the work myself - this one has all kinds of NOS parts and was painted inside and out ...with Line-X ...sorta like a bed liner type coating and even a detailed undercarriage
I agree Kelly its a good looking " tort mobile"...working sirens and lights too!
Here is my other Sunday Driver a 67' bug....








Here is how the bus started.....( I have about 100 pics during the resto process)


----------



## wellington (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of work. You go all out to make it the real thing, all the details. Fantastic, they both look great.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

wellington said:


> Wow, that's a lot of work. You go all out to make it the real thing, all the details. Fantastic, they both look great.


Why thank ya sunshine'..........when feeling well enough ...keeps me outta' trouble...


----------



## tortadise (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohhhh man, that's so hilarious, that plaid couch and shag carpet walls. Sweet. I remember in Spanish class back in middle school we had some of those 70s plaid couches. Most comfortable things ever.


----------



## wellington (Jul 1, 2015)

Well then, you need to get a bunch more of those projects going, cuz you can be trouble there my friend


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Ohhhh man, that's so hilarious, that plaid couch and shag carpet walls. Sweet. I remember in Spanish class back in middle school we had some of those 70s plaid couches. Most comfortable things ever.


I had a few sessions back there myself .. in those days ...


----------



## tortadise (Jul 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> I had a few sessions back there myself .. in those days ...


Lol. My friend back in high school had a baby blue vw bug. His dad raced MGs in England. So they were car savvy. They put a Porsche engine in that bug. Went pretty quick


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 1, 2015)

b


tortadise said:


> Lol. My friend back in high school had a baby blue vw bug. His dad raced MGs in England. So they were car savvy. They put a Porsche engine in that bug. Went pretty quick



now that would be awesome to see considering porsche made the original vw


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Lol. My friend back in high school had a baby blue vw bug. His dad raced MGs in England. So they were car savvy. They put a Porsche engine in that bug. Went pretty quick


I actually have built a dozen or so Vintage Dubs....although one of other projects was a Porsche 1972' 914 (6)....the poor mans Porsche , although this had the 6 cylinder in it ...like the 911's ...that thing was pretty dam quick - mid engine ...was like a go cart on steroids and would take corners at 90 mph.!
Speaking of Go-fast ....here is momma's new ride ..."super charged"..LTD. Roush Stang'


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> b
> 
> 
> now that would be awesome to see considering porsche made the original vw


actually .....
the first Volkswagen was a Porsche design. Ferdinand Porsche, who had been chief designer for Daimler-Benz, had his own engineering consultation firm, was put in charge of designing the Volkswagen – “The Peoples Car” by Adolf Hitler.
Hitler wanted a small four seater car, with an air cooled and durable engine that would get 40 miles to the gallon, and could be bought for less than 1000 Marks (about $250.00).
Ferdinand Porsche had already been in the design stages of an affordable small car years earlier, but had never been able to bring it into production. Between 1935 and 1937 Porsche built a total of 50 Volkswagen prototypes with the flat four air cooled engine designed by Franz Reimspeiss
Hitler then took over the private estate of Earl Von Schulenberg at Wolfsburg to build a factory..... This became, and still is, the biggest car factory of automobiles in the world!
The Wolfsburg Factory never produced a production Volkswagen because by the time the factory was completed, Hitler had already annexed Austria, and invaded Czechoslavakia and Poland.It was only after the war in 1946 that the Volkswagen finally became the “Peoples Car”. The Wolfsburg plant was located in the British zone of occupation and became a repair depot. The British selected Major Ivan Hirst as responsible for the factory. He wanted to start producing Volkswagens since the war had created a huge demand for a small cheap car. Using the discovered blueprints, they put the Volkswagen into production.
The body styling dates back to 1931, to a car called the Wanderer which never reached production and the only prototype
built was used by Ferdinand Porsche for his personal transport...The production of the "recognized Vw bug went into production 1938 with just a few made.... although there were earlier versions built for war vehicles ...like the Kübelwagen and the Schwimmwagen on which the "bug body" was affixed to the chassis of these military vehicles'....
Interesting enough as history unravels ...... It's true designer was a talented, maverick German engineer whose ideas were poached and his achievements airbrushed from history by the Nazis during the Third Reich because he was Jewish.
The tale is told in The Extraordinary Life Of Josef Ganz - the Jewish Engineer Behind Hitler’s Volkswagen a great book no less!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 1, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> vw lover? me to! me and my dad just about finished a 69 or 70 restore can't remember exact year, we've made it into a drag car still looks all original but it's FAST I'll have to get some pics and post em
> 
> next im looking for a squareback


Yes! I too am a VW lover, fan, you name it.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> I actually have built a dozen or so Vintage Dubs....although one of other projects was a Porsche 1972' 914 (6)....the poor mans Porsche , although this had the 6 cylinder in it ...like the 911's ...that thing was pretty dam quick - mid engine ...was like a go cart on steroids and would take corners at 90 mph.!
> Speaking of Go-fast ....here is momma's new ride ..."super charged"..LTD. Roush Stang'


Awesome. I know exactly what your talking about. My room mate 5-6 years ago had one of those Porsches. It was like a go cart. Pretty quick.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow, nice job, JD. You even have the clothing and hoses. Excellent.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, nice job, JD. You even have the clothing and hoses. Excellent.


Why Thank ya Yvonne.....Just brough tit out to the first show at the " World Village" ....even took my Mascot with me ....
Fireman "Big Dave" .......


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh yea gang.... this bus is for sale ...
JD~


----------



## DawnH (Jul 2, 2015)

OH MY GOSH! WHY am I just now finding this thread??!! My first car was a '69 VW bus I named "Twinkie" - my gawd I loved that car. Then a '67 VW bus, then a Jetta and then a Golf...lol LOVE the photos!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 2, 2015)

DawnH said:


> OH MY GOSH! WHY am I just now finding this thread??!! My first car was a '69 VW bus I named "Twinkie" - my gawd I loved that car. Then a '67 VW bus, then a Jetta and then a Golf...lol LOVE the photos!!!


ahhh yes 1967...the last year of the " splitties' for the transporters......as you notice this one has all the bells and whistles with front Safari windows , that open up for the "front end breeze".....


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 2, 2015)

jeff i think this thread was a lucky charm for me right after reading it i got a call on a 72 squareback i've been wanting lol


----------

